# 2020 Habersham Deer Season



## Shadow11 (Feb 24, 2021)

What happened to all the habersham folks? I always enjoyed hearing from you guys. Did y'all do any good last year in the sham?

I got a pretty good 10 behind my house in the southern half of the county, and my brother got a good 10 and 8 near his place on the northern half.


Mine...


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Feb 24, 2021)

Outstanding deer, congrats.  I am about to close on some property in Habersham next month and lord willing will be moving up that way in the next year or so.  I may have to give some of the public land a try.


----------



## Shadow11 (Feb 24, 2021)

Buford_Dawg said:


> Outstanding deer, congrats.  I am about to close on some property in Habersham next month and lord willing will be moving up that way in the next year or so.  I may have to give some of the public land a try.


Thx. Been here about 40 years. Some of these guys do real well on the public land, but I think they must be a lot tougher than me. I've never been able to make it far enough in to find the big boys.


----------



## Thunder Head (Feb 25, 2021)

Nice buck!!!

I had down season as far as sightings go. I passed a nice 3.5 buck. Got winded by bears twice and saw a piece of one another time.

Almost every one I talked too had a slow year. There were some realy nice bucks killed though.


----------



## Shadow11 (Feb 25, 2021)

Thx. It's strange how it can change so much from one year to the next. Last year at this time, there were 7 or 8 bucks that were regulars. I lucked up and got the better one. Now, there is only one little spike and a button buck coming around. Big difference from last year at this time.


----------

